

Microsoft rejects call to fix SQL password-exposure risk - dlnovell
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/09/02/sql_server_password_exposure/

======
dlnovell
It seems to me that the issue here is that storing in plain text allows an
attacker to learn the passwords of users - and many users re-use the same
password for many resources. So while Microsoft has a point about a
compromised installation is already gone - this issue creates further
vulnerability for an organization running the software.

